# Handmade copper and ebony



## Joseph (Feb 14, 2013)

Here she is, handmade, not a single powertool used just a coping saw, saw rasp, double cut file, needle files and lots of sandpaper.





  








DSC 0062




__
Joseph


__
Mar 31, 2013


__
2







It started from a half pound block of copper bullion





  








IMAG0059




__
Joseph


__
Mar 31, 2013




The start, a half pound copper bullion bar






Cut, and then glue ebony on and finished shaping





  








IMAG0062




__
Joseph


__
Mar 31, 2013











  








IMAG0081




__
Joseph


__
Mar 31, 2013











  








IMAG0114




__
Joseph


__
Mar 31, 2013




The ebony, rough cut, ready to be glued









  








IMAG0132




__
Joseph


__
Mar 31, 2013




First shaping of the handle






Doing it completely by hand ended up meaning it took around 35 hours to complete, most of which was trying to get through the copper.

Finished product





  








DSC 0053




__
Joseph


__
Mar 31, 2013











  








DSC 0060




__
Joseph


__
Mar 31, 2013


__
1










  








DSC 0064




__
Joseph


__
Mar 31, 2013











  








DSC 0067




__
Joseph


__
Mar 31, 2013








Due to hard edges I needed to put a thumb pad on and something to tie the bands on to.

I'm pretty happy with it


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

I really like this one!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Sweet little pickle fork. :thumbsup:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

wow dude great job, and with only hand tools! What is the figurehead pressed into the slingshot?


----------



## Joseph (Feb 14, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> wow dude great job, and with only hand tools! What is the figurehead pressed into the slingshot?


This was from the bullion bar, its one of the main reasons I used it so that I would have the figurehead on the forks, I had to sand the rest of the writing off which just said the weight and purity. The second pic is the bar before I started cutting.


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Very cool SS. and outstanding craftsmanship!!

Nice Work!

Fwv2


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You should be pretty happy with it. That is gorgeous!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

NICE

LGD


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Outstanding job Joeseph!


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

Great looking shooter and nice idea with the copper.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job buddy!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

I really like this shooter. I see a slingshot of the month award coming your way!


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

Very nice! That must have taken a while to make that beauty! It is a beaut now, so I can't wait to see it banded up. Please don't forget to share those pics too!


----------



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice slingshot, great combination of colours ebony & copper


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great work! I like your choice of materials, and I admire your willingness to do the hard work necessary to make such a nice piece of them. :bowdown:


----------



## Joseph (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate all the kind words


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

hmmm copper 

I like it!


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Superb, really!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks really good, clean work :thumbsup:


----------

